# Rage4 Network DNS



## Chalipa (Jul 22, 2014)

hi,

is there any step by step tutorial to explain rage4 network dns, and use their name servers instead of host name servers?


----------



## mojeda (Jul 22, 2014)

Who is your host/domain registrar?


----------



## Chalipa (Jul 22, 2014)

namecheap is the registrar and i have vps with hosthatch


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

Rage4 is random about some documentation.

But, what you need to do is log into Rage4, setup your domain... In there it should tell you the Rage4 name servers to use.

From there, you take those servers and run over to your domain registrar and in their tools/management stuff, should be able to plunk in the Rage4 nameservers you were given.

It is really easy.


----------



## Chalipa (Jul 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Rage4 is random about some documentation.
> 
> But, what you need to do is log into Rage4, setup your domain... In there it should tell you the Rage4 name servers to use.
> 
> ...


Is it same like cloud flare like it first tells u to change your ns1 to one of their name server and ns2 to another?

because rage4 didn't show the IP of my vps or anything so i was wondering if it found the correct ip it's being hosted


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

When you do change your name server, it will take DAYS to propogate.  Keep that in mind.  Your site/whatever will be down for some subset of people for up to about 72 hours maximum.

Here are the docs I found from Rage4:


```
Rage4 DNS - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)
← Services
How to update my domain with Rage4 DNS name servers?

Change your name servers to:

ns1.r4ns.com

ns2.r4ns.com

I want to use vanity NS, which IP addresses should I use?

Use following IP addresses

NS1 - IPv4: 176.124.112.100 IPv6: 2a00:dd80:fb80::100

NS2 - IPv4: 176.124.113.200 IPv6: 2a00:dd80:fb80::200
```


----------

